# Balistic Gel



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone know where someone can find balistic gel?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.customcartridge.com/pdfs/BallisticGel.pdf

http://www.myscienceproject.org/gelatin.html

The second has links to other sites. Once you know what you need do a quick need search will help you find out a spot online to buy stuff you need in bulk depending on how much you need.

They also make this tube that has green stuff in it. I do not know what it is actually called.

If at first you don't succeed, you're not Chuck Norris.


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

www.wikihow.com/Make-Ballistics-Gel


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

